# Celebrities that Work Dogs?



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

title says it all... anyone know of any?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> title says it all... anyone know of any?


I know of a couple that have dogs not sure they know that they have them or ware they are now:roll:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Didn't/Doesn't Steven Seagal have GSD's? I think I read that somewhere once.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Eva Mendes and her boyfriend I believe work a mal..well I mean have a trained mal


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Didn't/Doesn't Steven Seagal have GSD's? I think I read that somewhere once.


He over paid for a couple of "executive protection" GSD's that were featured on that reality show (something like Steven Seagal
Law man?) he did/does


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

There was a professional hockey player (drafted out of the czech republic) who used to do at least helper work for SchH dogs.
Don't remember his name, just that he played for one of the east coast teams. I just remember seeing a profile on TSN once.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Eva Mendes and her boyfriend I believe work a mal..well I mean have a trained mal


http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/509296/t/Eva-Mendes-walking-her-dog.html


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

"work" is a subjective term. Compete, trial, actively play and partake, versus train...hmm...the only one I can think of right off the bat is some big black baseball player. 

Viggo Mortensen (German Shepherds)
Some all time famous baseball player home run hitter who used to play for the giants (Belgian Malinois, though he keeps eyeing our Shepherds)
Robert Wagner - Shepherds
George Foreman - Boxer - Shepherds
Nick Lachey
Deion Sanders
Jim Belushi - I think he bought the dogs in his movie sets
Martina McBride - Shepherds
Jackson Browne
Val Kilmer
Jake Gylenhaal


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Eva Mendes and her boyfriend I believe work a mal..well I mean have a trained mal



I would wear a pinch collar for Eva Mendes.
:-o:-o:-# Did I say that with my outloud voice?! :-$:-$ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm guessing that mentioning Michael Vicks would be inappropriate?


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

Good one Thomas .


----------



## Bill Jester (Dec 30, 2010)

The beautiful and extremely talented Robin Meade has 2 "highline" GSD's.

http://www.hausbrezel.com/rocco-lexa.html


----------



## Jason Lin (May 26, 2009)

Gene Hackman put a BH on his GSD. I think that qualifies as working.

http://www.swgermanshepherdrescue.com/TRAINING_RESOURCES.HTM


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> http://jjb.yuku.com/topic/509296/t/Eva-Mendes-walking-her-dog.html


 It looks like that site is all about women bashing women. The dog just happened to be there. Hard to compete with a bag o oatmeal eh?


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

"Gene Hackman put a BH on his GSD. I think that qualifies as working."
One of my all time favorite actors.


Burt Reynolds 
http://www.simanovich.com/testimonials_2.html


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I would eat the oatmeal,


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> title says it all... anyone know of any?


Without a doubt.

Steve "Sandy" Leigh is a little known celeb.

His skill with a Hammond Organ can be heard on hundreds of songs.

The list is endless.

When Steve retired from the music world. He became a dog trainer. Noted


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Cudahy said:


> Without a doubt.
> 
> Steve "Sandy" Leigh is a little known celeb.
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten about Steve Leigh musical career. He was on most of the Ike and Tina Turner early studio stuff. Even has some insight on her "abuse" at the hands of Ike, but that's a little
off topic?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Ike and Tina were only one of many major players.

Anyone who is hooked on R and B.

Can hear Steve on Eddie Floyds "KNOCK on WOOD"


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I see quite a few celebrities mentioned here that have bought dogs already trained, but the actual list of people that have really worked any of these dogs seems very, very small. I'm talking about belonging to a training club and/or being out there on a trial field. Cudos to Gene Hackman.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Barry Bonds I believe is working to decoy and also title dogs, or so I heard..


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Barry Bonds I believe is working to decoy and also title dogs, or so I heard..


Seriously? That'd be interesting.. Like Skip said, big kudos to Gene Hackman. Not sure if anyone knows if Eva or her bf actually do train that mal but I'd love to attend that trial lol..


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Okay, it's NOT working dogs, but Greg Luganis does/has done obedience and agility with his JRTs and I believe conformation with his Great Danes. 

The first time I saw him was several years ago when I was stewarding at an obedience trial. The young steward working with me had never heard of him! I felt so OLD that day.

I don't do agility anymore, but he was always super nice to everyone back then and did some motivational talks at dog events. And he is the most graceful male agility handler ever. I would love to see him on Dancing with the Stars!

Laura


----------



## barry hewitt (Sep 22, 2010)

Eva Mendes has brought her dog into our shop. she told me her boyfriend imported her dog from Holland and works him in PP. 

Barry Bonds trains Mondio with Oj knighten and is training do be a decoy.




Bluecollarworkingdog.com
1533 echopark ave.
Los Angeles, CA 90026
213-977-9042


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> I would eat the oatmeal,


 Imagine my surprise.:razz:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Eva Mendes if cool but I like Sofia Vergara much better . Don't care if either one of them like dogs .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Yes Jim I would have to agree.


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Jose Canseco is working a Mal in French Ring. I think he's got his dog on juice, so I expect the fastest and strongest dog out there. Don't know how clear headed he will be though.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

This is where Seagal got his dogs...or at least one of them....

http://www.protectiondogs.com/index.html


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Shawn Reed said:


> Jose Canseco is working a Mal in French Ring. I think he's got his dog on juice, so I expect the fastest and strongest dog out there. Don't know how clear headed he will be though.


Not to mention the pimples on his arse and the shrinky dink. =D>:-\"


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> This is where Seagal got his dogs...or at least one of them....
> 
> http://www.protectiondogs.com/index.html


For $65k you could hire a body guard with an Uzi.
Even then, if your body guard gets shot it won't cost you another $65k to buy another, you just hire someone new and you're only out what you paid the other.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> For $65k you could hire a body guard with an Uzi.
> Even then, if your body guard gets shot it won't cost you another $65k to buy another, you just hire someone new and you're only out what you paid the other.


I have a .45 bodygaurd, so I don't need one of those either.....Lots more that I would like to do with $65k than get either a dog or a bodygaurd....LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Will Smith has two Rottis I think. Also a Smallville actor has a trained Mali from the KNPV and trains with him in bitework.
One of our old club members plays for the Australian National soccer team and plays in the K-Leauge in Korea now. Hes pretty keen on working dogs. He owned a Tom PS and Fax Grenzganger grand daughter.


----------



## Peter Cho (Apr 21, 2010)

Layla Ali - Mal, I think.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard that Pamela Anderson knows how to work a dog.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I have a .45 bodygaurd, so I don't need one of those either.....Lots more that I would like to do with $65k than get either a dog or a bodygaurd....LOL


Same here, AR15 or 9mm if I need a body guard - hell I might, my neighborhood is going ot make the news tonight - cops, news crews, k9's and security everywhere - some big drug bust? Idk, I just know I had to show ID to pick my poor kid up from school.
Normally my neighborhood is really mellow but it's in an uproar today.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

i think that ladanian tomlinson and his wife train and board dog with absolute k9. not sure what all they are affiliated with but i know they active with the facility.


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> This is where Seagal got his dogs...or at least one of them....
> 
> http://www.protectiondogs.com/index.html


 
Lol, did you watch the video? The guy says most of the time he doesn't need a leash for his dogs. The video shows them both with e-collars and the romote in the guy's hand. For 65k how about no leash and no E and a dog that scoops his own poop?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Erynn Lucas said:


> Lol, did you watch the video? The guy says most of the time he doesn't need a leash for his dogs. The video shows them both with e-collars and the remote in the guy's hand. For 65k how about no leash and no E and a dog that scoops his own poop?


For $65K you shouldn't need two freakin dogs to get the job done.
I wonder if they throw in the e-collars for the $65 K or charge extra?


----------



## Percy Longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

I've worked extensively with Barry Bonds and his Mondioring prospects. He pays me for helper work and obedience coaching twice per week.

Please don't ask me if you can meet him etc. It's a very private and exclusive training venue on the west coast.

If anyone would like to hire me for their own seminar or private instruction, that would be fine however.

If anyone sends me a message, I might not respond for a while. I'm going to be spending a few weeks in Belgium and France working with a few big name breeders and trainers.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Way to toot your own horn. How much do you charge Bonds for your expertise


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Percy Longfellow said:


> I've worked extensively with Barry Bonds and his Mondioring prospects. He pays me for helper work and obedience coaching twice per week.
> 
> Please don't ask me if you can meet him etc. It's a very private and exclusive training venue on the west coast.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol made me laugh too, Mike.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Your post had nothing to do with the thread mr. awesome. Original post asked about celebrities that worked dogs. Not over confident, pompous dim wits that claim to work with celebs. If you truly had clients like Barry Bonds and were training in Belgium with all these "big names" why are you trying to drum up business on a working dog forum. Looks like you'd be too busy answering the phone if you are telling the truth. :---)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Dave Martin said:


> Lol made me laugh too, Mike.


Ware do these idiots come from


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

That was really funny. Thanks for the laugh!

Laura


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Erynn Lucas said:


> Lol, did you watch the video? The guy says most of the time he doesn't need a leash for his dogs. The video shows them both with e-collars and the romote in the guy's hand. For 65k how about no leash and no E and a dog that scoops his own poop?




After watching Seagals show and the segment where they did in house training, I did not feel the need to watch the video. LOL


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Percy Longfellow said:


> I've worked extensively with Barry Bonds and his Mondioring prospects. He pays me for helper work and obedience coaching twice per week.
> 
> Please don't ask me if you can meet him etc. It's a very private and exclusive training venue on the west coast.
> 
> ...


ZOG wishes you a safe and relaxing flight . We have upgraded the complimentary headphones for your flight . I think you will find the sound quality quite exceptional .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> ZOG wishes you a safe and relaxing flight . We have upgraded the complimentary headphones for your flight . I think you will find the sound quality quite exceptional .


Percy showed up just in the nick of time the PPD duck thread I think has almost ran its coarse you cant make this shit up mang


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Me thinks Percy picked the wrong forum to BS. His member description says he doesn't even own a dog. Maybe CIA? "Justice League of America"?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I really like this character . Much better then the illiterate lamar blackmore character . Right now Percy is kind of a cross between Butch's name dropping run and hide postings and Don's paranoia about letting the goverment get away with little things is a conspiracy that conditions us to later allow the government to get away with bigger things . I have my ideas who this might really be but not quite sure yet . What I do know is he tends to read a lot of discussions involving french ring .


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Don figured that one out too? I thought I was paranoid for a bit there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Peter Cho said:


> Layla Ali - Mal, I think.



I think papa Ali had a couple of GSDs in the past.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Forest Witacker (sp?) Has Dobes and does SchH. I know he had a LEO friend put a DPO title on one of his dobes. The only way I know this is from researching DPO. Jeff is the only celebrity I've ever met.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Percy Longfellow said:


> I've worked extensively with Barry Bonds and his Mondioring prospects. He pays me for helper work and obedience coaching twice per week.
> 
> Please don't ask me if you can meet him etc. It's a very private and exclusive training venue on the west coast.
> 
> ...


So its boring tonight any one want to kick this mofo around


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> So its boring tonight any one want to kick this mofo around


What's the point? 



I figured I've offended more people in the last month and hurt more feelings that posting this couldn't make things any worse. Lol.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Wanna bet! [-X
Making fun of stupid is a different thing altogether from that!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It's a fine line to walk between being stupid and...well that. Sometimes, it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## Lloyd Kasakoff (Jun 15, 2008)

I am sure the celebrity known as Mr. Bonds does train in Mondio. 

I am convinced that Mr. Bonds does stay in touch with some great people in Dogsport. 

Chances are he uses people to take bites for him. 

Percy may very well be one of those people. 

I'm not sure any of us know Percy, and I'm convinced Percy doesn't know many of us in the forum...or the working groups 

Percy, we have a Mondio Trial planned for end of February in Escondido - feel free to let Barry know! We look forward to having you participate in the decoy certification, as I don't see you listed in the certified decoy list. It would be great to have you try out.

Cheers...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> ZOG wishes you a safe and relaxing flight . We have upgraded the complimentary headphones for your flight . I think you will find the sound quality quite exceptional .


Percy will not be flying, he will be taking his yacht to Europe and then hiring a car, presumably an expensive one.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Percy when you get done blowing Superman and Batman, theres a guy name Butch on here that would be your perfect Robin for filling people with BS and con man work.:roll:

Hey Percy you got any 65k dogs to sell me fella AHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHA, Maybe you cna pick me up one when you get over to the other side of the ocean training with those REALLY BIG people.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Anyone care to tell me who Barry Bonds is? Maybe then I can be impressed too.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Anyone care to tell me who Barry Bonds is? Maybe then I can be impressed too.


Google or Wikipedia is your friend...LOL.
famous American Baseball player

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Bonds


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Google or Wikipedia is your friend...LOL.
> famous American Baseball player
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_Bonds


Thankyou kindly Joby. Was just watching the other morning on tv, the author or website owner of wikipedia was getting quite a grilling. ;-)

Baseball players over here aren't very big.....not impressed!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Thankyou kindly Joby. Was just watching the other morning on tv, the author or website owner of wikipedia was getting quite a grilling. ;-)
> 
> Baseball players over here aren't very big.....not impressed!


I don't care about sports too much. not a super fan.

In USA, sports figures are considered "Stars" and are famous...

Who are some famous celebrities over there that work dogs? Any you know of?

I do not like wikipedia's stance on posting about our current President, that is for sure...

Are you sure you are not thinking of the founder of "WikiLeaks"?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Thankyou kindly Joby. Was just watching the other morning on tv, the author or website owner of wikipedia was getting quite a grilling. ;-)
> 
> Baseball players over here aren't very big.....not impressed!


 
Its funny cuz anyone can go on wikipedia and modify or change anything instantly without them verifying the info, all you need is an account, 10 minutes of your time and you can go and change all kinds of stuff, so that being said, anything from wikipedia should be assumed true, but not 100% correct until you verify and research it....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> > Are you sure you are not thinking of the founder of "WikiLeaks"?[/
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Its funny cuz anyone can go on wikipedia and modify or change anything instantly without them verifying the info, all you need is an account, 10 minutes of your time and you can go and change all kinds of stuff, so that being said, anything from wikipedia should be assumed true, but not 100% correct until you verify and research it....


agreed..unless if it about the current president, then you are banned...LOL


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Its funny cuz anyone can go on wikipedia and modify or change anything instantly without them verifying the info, all you need is an account, 10 minutes of your time and you can go and change all kinds of stuff, so that being said, anything from wikipedia should be assumed true, but not 100% correct until you verify and research it....


Yes, and not an easy task to be a source of constant reliable information. Fact is, there is apparently quite a lot they have got quite wrong on that site.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Eva Mendes if cool but I like Sofia Vergara much better . Don't care if either one of them like dogs .


 =D>:-\"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Glad we have others with good taste Meng !

Speaking of Google . Has anyone else Googled Percy ? They even have a picture . Lawyer , Master Yauchstman and decoy . The guy must have found the fountain of youth to still be doing helper work in Mondio Ring .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Glad we have others with good taste Meng !
> 
> Speaking of Google . Has anyone else Googled Percy ? They even have a picture . Lawyer , Master Yauchstman and decoy . The guy must have found the fountain of youth to still be doing helper work in Mondio Ring .


 
You mean hormone therapy ?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> You mean hormone therapy ?


What kind of therapy is that ? Who wants to hear a hooker bitch ? .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> What kind of therapy is that ? Who wants to hear a hooker bitch ? .


Ask Doug Zagga, he seems to know ALL about it!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> Has anyone else Googled Percy ? They even have a picture . Lawyer , Master Yauchstman and decoy . The guy must have found the fountain of youth to still be doing helper work in Mondio Ring .


Well I DID tell you he would be taking his yacht to Europe didn't I?

Can't beleive you failed mention the fraternity. My instincts said he would be a "Deke". Guess I was wrong. :lol:


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

You are full of crap Percy. I can confirm that.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Tim Bartlett said:


> You are full of crap Percy. I can confirm that.


No fricken way!!!!! this guy aint a real person Tim??????  Pfffffttt


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish I could contribute to this thread but I never pay a rat's ass to celebrities. At best I can remember there was some guy that played in the NBA that bred and worked with rottweilers. Can't remember what the kennel name was, or his name, just that much.


----------



## Mickey Jobman (Jan 14, 2010)

yes steven degal has 2 gsd's now.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> I wish I could contribute to this thread but I never pay a rat's ass to celebrities. At best I can remember there was some guy that played in the NBA that bred and worked with rottweilers. Can't remember what the kennel name was, or his name, just that much.


 
Maybe that was Lorezen Wright? He had some real nice rotts. He was found dead in a field last year. He was shot (I think) 8 times in the head. I don't think the murder has been solved yet.


----------



## Max Laddon (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah skip Lorenzen Wright's got shot a while ago. He had a Sch. 3 rotti from germany i googled the dogs name: karl vom hause neubrand. Also noticed this little story about his dog biting one of his kids friends and him stopping it by ecollar remote he had around his neck.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

See how much attention I pay to celebrities? lol oh well, too bad he was a nice guy on the rottweiler forums


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Tim Bartlett said:


> You are full of crap Percy. I can confirm that.


The evidence please. This guy seems to travel abroad and has the money to do it. Age??? Don't think it's that big of a deal for basic stuff. Besides he's probably as fast as any decoy currently in mondio and since there is no esquives, he may very well be telling the truth.


----------



## Percy Longfellow (Oct 24, 2010)

Mr. Bartlett,

Mr. Bonds had a brief conversation with me about you. Let's just say he’s no stranger to sychophants.

Mr. Nash, 

I am a certainly a bit older and more seasoned than trial decoys and helpers one would expect to see in French Ring or Schutzhund. The wonderful thing about helping in Mondioring is that low requisite physical gifts it requires. My adult son who is developmentally delayed both physically and mentally is actually a superb training helper for Mondioring.

Mr. Kasakoff,

That’s a generous and gentlemanly offer. Thank you. But my trial days (and interest) are unambiguously over.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> The evidence please. This guy seems to travel abroad and has the money to do it. Age??? Don't think it's that big of a deal for basic stuff. Besides he's probably as fast as any decoy currently in mondio and since there is no esquives, he may very well be telling the truth.


Considering that I train with Barry once a month, and the fact that he just told me that he has never heard of the guy, I think it is safe to say that Percy might be telling a little white lie......


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Anyone care to tell me who Barry Bonds is? Maybe then I can be impressed too.



Baseball player that is only half the man his father is. 

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got to say this has been alot of fun . What was throwing me off about the Longfellow character was how someone could have the balls to steal the identity of a real person who happens to be a high priced attorney . 

Then I started looking into the Linked ad about him and there were several clues within that ad . That was funny in itself . Awesome !


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Attorney's don't lie!!!!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I've got to say this has been alot of fun . What was throwing me off about the Longfellow character was how someone could have the balls to steal the identity of a real person who happens to be a high priced attorney .
> 
> Then I started looking into the Linked ad about him and there were several clues within that ad . That was funny in itself . Awesome !


a nibble


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

david frost said:


> baseball player that is only half the man his father is.
> 
> Dfrost


amen!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Before we persecute Mr. Longfellow, I'd like to hear more about him and his training experience. I don't think anyone should abash Percy for his innocuous statement about his endevors. Percy lives in LA I believe, Tim B. Lives in Texas so it's hard to say. Tim does Bonds pay your way out there? 
Percy, Do you compete or just train? And where and when did you start?
Not trying to jab a goad in your side, just asking.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mr Longfellow, I don't see your name in the Member's Bio forum. It's required!

Bob Scott
WDF Moderator


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Bartlett said:


> Considering that I train with Barry once a month, and the fact that he just told me that he has never heard of the guy, I think it is safe to say that Percy might be telling a little white lie......


More likely the white lie is about who he is, NOT if he trains with Barry Bonds. Ask Barry if he knows David Feliciano instead


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, Percy, how come you're a practicing criminal attorney in L.A. but you're not a member of the California State Bar?

http://members.calbar.ca.gov/search/member.aspx

And your law firm has no internet presence. You might want to look into that.

Laura


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> More likely the white lie is about who he is, NOT if he trains with Barry Bonds. Ask Barry if he knows David Feliciano instead


Usually I would agree but this time I think its someone else . Maybe a member of Percy's frat Phi Theta Sigma (at Ball State) could confirm Percy's membership . I went to their website and saw no mention of him .


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Usually I would agree but this time I think its someone else . Maybe a member of Percy's frat Phi Theta Sigma (at Ball State) could confirm Percy's membership . I went to their website and saw no mention of him .


Maybe he retire from law and was tri- lamb at Ball state!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Max Laddon said:


> Yeah skip Lorenzen Wright's got shot a while ago. He had a Sch. 3 rotti from germany i googled the dogs name: karl vom hause neubrand. Also noticed this little story about his dog biting one of his kids friends and him stopping it by ecollar remote he had around his neck.


Just my 2 cents, but I would highly doubt that bite story. I've been around Karl many times at dog shows (in and out of the ring) over the years, and also at the new owner's house, and the dog seemed VERY clear in the head to me.


----------



## Max Laddon (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey skip, I should have been clearer, the story didn't even say which rott bit the child and who knows if the mom was over-reacting and the dog was playing with kids or something. I red lots of good things about the dog your talking about


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Wares Jeff in this who's who thread hes goda know this percy guy, with the sorts of Mondio baller status and cred this mofo is swinging there should be a lite shining on this guy all the time.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I was also wondering how Percy could have been Senior Partner in a law firm 1 year before he graduated law school .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I was also wondering how Percy could have been Senior Partner in a law firm 1 year before he graduated law school .


because he was a senior? oh wait..that is regular college..nevermind


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

What ever became of Percy? Witness Protection Program?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> What ever became of Percy? Witness Protection Program?


more likely the Witless Protection Program


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> more likely the Witless Protection Program


I think he said he was going to be in Belgium this week want me to check with Berry


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I think he said he was going to be in Belgium this week want me to check with Berry


Mike,

Somebody calling themselves Percy Longfellow may have gone to Belgium and may have worked with Barry Bonds dog(s)
But I guarantee his real name isn't Percy Longfellow


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike,
> 
> Somebody calling themselves Percy Longfellow may have gone to Belgium and may have worked with Barry Bonds dog(s)
> But I guarantee his real name isn't Percy Longfellow


Are you saying David F. Is trying to cock block Tim B. From Mr. Bonds? This is getting good!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Are you saying David F. Is trying to cock block Tim B. From Mr. Bonds? This is getting good!


Nope, I'm just saying that there ain't no Percy Longfellow doing decoy work for Barry Bonds or anyone else


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe so, but I'll PM Percy.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes , Percy does not exist . ZOG did it's job well . 

Can I get my transfer to Maui now ?


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

O.K.; definitely worth 10 minutes of my tea sipp'n time; thanks gang.


----------

